# Woher Sachen für Mungo?



## Greifwin (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
könnt ihr mir sagen woher man die Sachen für Mungo bekommt? Hab jetzt mal Konsequent die grünen/blauen Sachen entzaubern lassen aber es ist nix dabei was ich für Mungo brauchen könnte - also, wie kommt man am Einfachsten daran?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Mai 2008)

1. grüne und blaube sachen ab stufe 65+ entzaubern lassen. 
2. handelschat spammen
3. sachen im ah kaufen
das sind die dinge die mir spontan einfallen.
ich habe die meisten mit 1. gemacht und rest im ah gekauft..


----------



## Tirkari (15. Mai 2008)

Kristalle der Leere, die du für Mungo auch brauchst, kriegst du nur aus epischen Items, wenn du also nicht an solche Items einfach rankommst (Zeugs aus Heroics/Raids, was kein Spieler braucht), kauf dir die Kristalle im AH oder Handelschannel.
Prismasplitter gibts aus blauen Items und manchmal auch aus grünen, die Essenzen meist aus grünen Waffen und den Staub meist aus grünen Rüstungsteilen.

Die Verzauberungsrezeptliste bei Buffed hilft bei solchen Fragen aber auch weiter (Material anklicken, dann gibts Details dazu, u.a. woher man es kriegt) oder Addons wie Enchatrix (ist im Auctioneer-Paket mit drin)


----------



## angrydope (19. Mai 2008)

wie oben beschrieben ... ansonsten in raids mitgehen, in der gildenbank "tauschen"

hdz2 normal is auch nice ^^ hatte da beim letzten boss 2 bluedrops und daraus kamen 2x kristalle der leere xD (chance 1-2%)

würde aber auch heroics empfehlen, gibt prismal und kristalle (wenn vz an board)


----------



## Greifwin (2. Juni 2008)

Danke, hab im AH gekauft - 2x Mungo circa 750 G


----------



## Qlimarius (26. Juni 2008)

beide zusammen oder jeweils? also bei uns auf Server kann man gut mit 1000g pro Waffe rechnen...


----------



## Greifwin (7. Juli 2008)

Qlimarius schrieb:


> beide zusammen oder jeweils? also bei uns auf Server kann man gut mit 1000g pro Waffe rechnen...




Beide zusammen - musst ziemlich alles kaufen!


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

Greifwin schrieb:


> Beide zusammen - musst ziemlich alles kaufen!


ROFFEL und dann beschwerst Du Dich? Das ist ein Spitzenpreis!


----------



## MihAmb (16. Juli 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> ROFFEL und dann beschwerst Du Dich? Das ist ein Spitzenpreis!



./signed

normalerweise bezahlste das gleiche PRO waffe - so wie die ah preise bei uns mittlerweile sind sogar noch mehr


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> ROFFEL und dann beschwerst Du Dich? Das ist ein Spitzenpreis!


/sign... unserer server 1,5k gold fr 1e waffe... und ich hatte die mats für die hälfte schon sprich ca 3k gold O.o
ist mir klar, das das übertrieben ist, aber was will man machen...


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Gaaanz damahls hab ich nur 800 für 2 waffen zahlen müssen ...Inflation...


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

Ich ha genau 0 G für Mungo gezahlt

0 G 

wie?

wen man den Markt kennt dann macht man nur noch gewinn und hebelt in aus wo man will.


----------



## Greifwin (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe immer das Gefühl, das sich Neulinge (wie ich, spiele nicht ganz ein Jahr, mein erster Main (Schurke) in Rente und spiele gerade den zweiten hoch(Pala) immer anhören dürfen, wie schlimm das Leben damals war. Tut mir ja leid das ich bei 2x Mungo gut weggekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (23. Juli 2008)

Greifwin schrieb:


> Ich habe immer das Gefühl, das sich Neulinge (wie ich, spiele nicht ganz ein Jahr, mein erster Main (Schurke) in Rente und spiele gerade den zweiten hoch(Pala) immer anhören dürfen, wie schlimm das Leben damals war. Tut mir ja leid das ich bei 2x Mungo gut weggekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nimmt dir ja auch keiner krumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollten dir nur mal zeigen, dass die Preise net immer so toll sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und btw: spiele auch erst seit 1,5 Jahren und was sich allein im ersten Jahr getan hat, was diverse Preise betrifft, ist einfach mal der hammer


----------

